# Jetta sputters/backfires and hesitates to accelerate



## BSelf1352 (Dec 10, 2012)

About a year ago car wouldn't start. Changed fuel pump and car worked ok. Changed the MAF with an aftermarket part. Worked better.

About six months ago I put fuel injector cleaner in gas. Seemed to improve.

3 months ago car wouldn't start. Changed fuel filter. Worked but still hesitated on acceleration.

1 1/2 months ago I put more fuel injector cleaner in car. Drove about 60 miles and seemed to lack power. Then the car would stall. Would take a few attempts to start and would drive fine for about 2 miles. It would go through this cycle. Changed fuel filter and car wouldn't run. Changed vacuum sensor. No luck. Changed crankshaft position sensor and put in a Bosch MAF sensor and at first car wouldn't run. Then car ran fine. Filled gas tank to full and car stalled.

Yesterday, using starter fluid got car running. Now car idles fine and doesn't stall but hesitates when accelerating.

Solution?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Ummm... Engine? There is more than one kind of Jetta you know...


----------



## BSelf1352 (Dec 10, 2012)

Its a 2.0 (unfortunately). 
I bought spark plugs today and will switch them out tomorrow. Any other thoughts on what it could be?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Is the timing correct?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

BSelf1352 said:


> Its a 2.0 (unfortunately).
> I bought spark plugs today and will switch them out tomorrow. Any other thoughts on what it could be?


Coilpack? What year is your car?


----------



## BSelf1352 (Dec 10, 2012)

My car is a 2002. 

About 2 years ago my timing belt broke and shoved the pistons into the head. My dad, who is a mechanic, replaced the head for me. He timed it himself so it could be that its off. Is there a way to test the timing without taking it into a shop? If the timing is off would it run fine for a while (like a year) and then start having issues? 

I read that it could be my coil pack. . . amongst a bunch of other things. I'm starting with my spark plugs today.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd also do my coilpack if I were you. If your going to change the plus, change the wires and everything else involved.

If the timing was bad it would not run well for a year and then stop. Start with a simple tuneup and go from there. If not that try the coilpack. Don't just change the plus because it can also be your wires. Don't go the cheap way with just plugs.

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## roshay23e (Jan 18, 2013)

*Post plugs change*

I just took it out for a drive. Something i noticed is that i can rev it above 4k rpms in park w/o it sputtering, but when i drive it whenever i accelerate it sputters. The spark plugs btw were black around the base and chalky grey on the gap.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

roshay23e said:


> I just took it out for a drive. Something i noticed is that i can rev it above 4k rpms in park w/o it sputtering, but when i drive it whenever i accelerate it sputters. The spark plugs btw were black around the base and chalky grey on the gap.


Not burnt at all?

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Next thing I'd check is the coilpack did you change the rotor and cap?

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## roshay23e (Jan 18, 2013)

*Solved.*

Cleaned the throttle body. Runs like it did years ago.


----------



## roshay23e (Jan 18, 2013)

*And . . . it goes on.*

The car ran well for about 10 miles and then started sputtering and then died. Could the throttle body be bad or did cleaning it just give it a boost and the problem is somewhere else? How do i test the throttle to see if it's bad?


----------



## LWW (Dec 18, 2012)

cleanmk2gti said:


> Coilpack? What year is your car?


Coilpack.


----------



## LWW (Dec 18, 2012)

roshay23e said:


> The car ran well for about 10 miles and then started sputtering and then died. Could the throttle body be bad or did cleaning it just give it a boost and the problem is somewhere else? How do i test the throttle to see if it's bad?


My money is on the coil pack ... and you have probably tasted the cat by now.


----------



## nogz (Sep 13, 2011)

roshay23e said:


> Cleaned the throttle body. Runs like it did years ago.


did you clean it on your own or had a mechanic do it for you? how much did it cost you?


----------



## T-WILL (Mar 2, 2010)

Fuel pump 

sent using ur mothers phone


----------



## rjohns1 (Aug 9, 2006)

My money is on the timing belt being a tooth off. yes I know, conventional wisdom says no way, but I just experienced a similar issue with my wife's 2001 cabrio. Did the timing belt, and it seemed to run ok, until i drove it. Sputtered, and hesitated. What I have noticed about the cars from 2001 on are that the computer can really compensate for a lot of issues. Double check that timing belt. I bet it is off.


----------

